# Irresponsible Adult?



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Another fine video from our "Friends" at Vanguard K9.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKkA_o9aBXI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Who wants a dog that bites small children? Purpose?
In Canada, the decoy would have been taken into foster care by the state shortly after someone found this on Youtube.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Another fine video from our "Friends" at Vanguard K9.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKkA_o9aBXI&feature=youtu.be



What the hell?!


There aren't enough thumbs down or negative comments on that clip. :evil:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I was going to come in and tell you not to call me that, but I am feeling pretty responsible right now as I keep my Mali AWAY from small kids!!!

They just requested me to friend them on Facebook the other day, haven't had a chance to look at their site yet, now, not sure that I need too!!


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow, there some crazy over there! Seriously WTF! was that crap.
Never , never in a million years would i let a little child engage with a dog at freaking nuts as that and would you ever feel the child was safe in the house with such a dog?
Also, bad porn music.......


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh boy. 
The description is priceless too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&rl=yes&feature=relmfu&v=3Y10yG5pGKE

Secrets revealed.....


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Did the dog actually get a grip on the kid's upper thigh at the beginning of the video? It looks like it.


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

That is Child abuse plan and simple and that young dog missed any proper training if their ever was any. Who does this???!! Just sad. Stay away form this guy Very Far away!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't have a big problem starting a kid young doing decoy work.
BUT with a stable dog and a handler that has control of the dog.
Neither was the case with this video :-(


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Alison Grubb said:


> Did the dog actually get a grip on the kid's upper thigh at the beginning of the video? It looks like it.


 It sure looked that way to me as well Alison.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Is this guy for real? I cannot in words begin to say how STUPID both videos are. This has to be a joke. Sadly I think plenty of people may think this good.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Just watched the video on a larger screen (was on my Iphone earlier as I was out of town..) 

I am......well.....um.....yeah.....better not say it here!!! 

(will say that it looks like that pup is going to eat his handler one day too, after his child snack) WOW


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Just watched the video on a larger screen (was on my Iphone earlier as I was out of town..)
> 
> I am......well.....um.....yeah.....better not say it here!!!
> 
> (*will say that it looks like that pup is going to eat his handler one day too*, after his child snack) WOW


I noticed that too.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

That's terrible, all around.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

it says right in the description that Neros is too much to train with Mr. Muff anymore...

"NEROS BITE SESSION WITH YOUNGEST SON *AS YOU CAN SEE NEROS IS NOW TO MUCH TO TRAIN WITH ME ANY MORE*."


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Isn't this the same dumb video that was discussed before and then there was another video of the guy with the puppy in the house with the crate training demo?

T


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Isn't this the same dumb video that was discussed before and then there was another video of the guy with the puppy in the house with the crate training demo?
> 
> T


yep


----------



## Katherine Znam (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a nice puppy. That puppy would eat a barrage for breakfast!

Yes biting children, bad idea. I would not teach that puppy those targets, but damn nice pup.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never been in favour of kids decoying dogs or even puppies. Young lads (or lassies) at 16 or over, say, that want to learn decoying can learn on a trained dog and watch a competent decoy.

I have a funny feeling that the child is being used to let the pup feel he is strong. Why the handler holds the pup back that long to get him going - this is only making him hectic.

I remember having to act as helper for someone whose female show GSD needed to feel "strong" against a small female helper - I'm thinking the child is being used for the same purpose.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I have a funny feeling that the child is being used to let the pup feel he is strong. Why the handler holds the pup back that long to get him going - this is only making him hectic.
> 
> I remember having to act as helper for someone whose female show GSD needed to feel "strong" against a small female helper - I'm thinking the child is being used for the same purpose.



You give the moron entirely too much credit. You always find the good in everything:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> You give the moron entirely too much credit. You always find the good in everything:razz:


+1

The Dude is too stupid to have a dog, much less a kid :-(


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not giving the chap any credit at all - I find him absolutely disgusting and a very bad advertisement for Schutzhund sport. Videos can be good things but this is one of the worst I've seen.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I'm not giving the chap any credit at all - I find him absolutely disgusting and a very bad advertisement for Schutzhund sport. Videos can be good things but this is one of the worst I've seen.



I didn't read your other post as giving him any kind of credit at all. I had to go back to see what others were seeing. 

A sick "reason," maybe. Not a legitimate reason or excuse or anything positive.

_
"I find him absolutely disgusting and a very bad advertisement for Schutzhund sport. "_

Big ditto. :evil:


----------



## Isaiah Chestnut (Nov 9, 2009)

Dont know if anyone has realized it yet, but he also owns carlos van vos. Im not sure if its the same dog as Jeff Gamber and Mike Suttle had but it darn sure looks like him. Jeff O. commented on the youtube page he has of Carlos that he was gonna get eaten. Is it me or is this really the infamous Carlos?
http://www.vanguardk9.com/our-stud-carlos-van-guard-phi-met-lof.php


----------



## Isaiah Chestnut (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's some vid of him and Carlos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TD9WJ-l71Y

He seems to be handling the dog ok so far based on the vids he posted on youtube.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Isaiah Chestnut said:


> Dont know if anyone has realized it yet, but he also owns carlos van vos. Im not sure if its the same dog as Jeff Gamber and Mike Suttle had but it darn sure looks like him. Jeff O. commented on the youtube page he has of Carlos that he was gonna get eaten. Is it me or is this really the infamous Carlos?
> http://www.vanguardk9.com/our-stud-carlos-van-guard-phi-met-lof.php


I believe that's him...
Still spewing the same ole BS too. This is the exact BS that drives me crazy.
Guess this Josh guy in the thread below would have a different opinion. Just another fine example of a "ROCK SOLID EXTREME EVERYTHING"

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f28/carlos-nanda-litter-10-26-2009-a-21137/

*Carlos Van Vos PHI Met Lof 

**is the "EXTREME" when it comes to 
*
*working** & without a *
*doubt recreates himself when **breed . Even to** just **about anything. *
​


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

He refers to his child as a "decoy", but a more accurate title would be "bait".


Poor kid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I believe that's him...
> Still spewing the same ole BS too. This is the exact BS that drives me crazy.
> Guess this Josh guy in the thread below would have a different opinion. Just another fine example of a "ROCK SOLID EXTREME EVERYTHING"
> 
> ...


 
isnt it Carlos VAN GUARD master von der MUFF :roll:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> isnt it Carlos VAN GUARD master von der MUFF :roll:


Yes it is on bloedlijnen or however you spell it, as well. Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yes it is on bloedlijnen or however you spell it, as well. Hilarious


 
damn dog had more owners and as many names attached to it, shoot how old is he? LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> damn dog had more owners and as many names attached to it, shoot how old is he? LOL


I'd have to say there is a reason he's changed owners so many times .


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'd have to say there is a reason he's changed owners so many times . Von der muff got control of that extreme machine.


muff 

oh yeah says #1 Dutch Shepherd in the World.....When was there a competition, judging? who was on the panel? What did they do? How did they come up with the tasks to designate such a title?

Just like World Class.....Top, best, I see a trend.......oh yeah, my bad, simply marketing.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> muff


Can't live with it, can't live without it [-(


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

There is a way to try and be tasteful about the marketing , he fell shy of that. The marketing of the DS and their personality here in the USA is pretty dishonest IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> There is a way to try and be tasteful about the marketing , he fell shy of that. The marketing of the DS and their personality here in the USA is pretty dishonest IMO.


 
yeah just a mal with stripes anyway :-D

most dogs these days are more HYPE than dog anyway...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Master Von Der Muff...

translation

Master "from the" Muff...

if I was going to make up a cool name like that, I would would want it to translate to Master "of the" Muff...not from the muff....just sayin...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> yeah just a mal with stripes anyway :-D
> 
> most dogs these days are more HYPE than dog anyway...


Especially when extreme is no longer good enough to describe the dog. My personal favorite is extreme nerves HAHAHA... not afraid of nuttin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

if I was going to make up a cool name like that, I would would want it to translate to *Master "of the" Muff*...not from the muff....just sayin...[/QUOTE]


=D>


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Especially when extreme is no longer good enough to describe the dog. My personal favorite is extreme nerves HAHAHA... not afraid of nuttin.


 
use to be bomb proof nerves


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Master Von Der Muff...
> 
> translation
> 
> ...


Good stuff Joby!=D>
We all come from the muff...
Where's the extra normal video?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

That's sad if you can't even get a dog you own name right Woooow. Is he actually K9 or did he just by himself a spiffy jacket?

About marketing yeah I say top working rottweiler kennel in the Bahamas... but then we're the ONLY working rottweiler kennel in the bahamas BAM, lol


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Carol Boche said:


> Just watched the video on a larger screen (was on my Iphone earlier as I was out of town..)
> 
> I am......well.....um.....yeah.....better not say it here!!!
> 
> (will say that it looks like that pup is going to eat his handler one day too, after his child snack) WOW


I may be something of a beginner, but I would have a little basic obedience first, that dog isn't even really broke to lead


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Thomas Barriano said:


> +1
> 
> The Dude is too stupid to have a dog, much less a kid :-(


Touché!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think this video is a strong contender for Poster of the Year for human spay/neuter. ](*,)](*,)](*,)
Hopefully we'll see him on the Darwin Awards some day.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I think this video is a strong contender for Poster of the Year for human spay/neuter. ](*,)](*,)](*,)
> Hopefully we'll see him on the Darwin Awards some day.



You mean spay and neuter *him*, right? LOL


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> +1
> 
> The Dude is too stupid to have a dog, much less a kid :-(


And yet he has both!


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

I would never, ever use a child as a decoy! I can't imagine what this jerk was thinking!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

one of the stupidest videos i think i've ever seen and on so many levels. <blech> yes, the pup did get a thigh bite at the start of the first video--on a CHILD!!! and i agree that unless that pup finds a lot more-better home, it'll be climbing leashes/eating handlers, ultimately PTS. 

sad vid again, on so many levels....


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Lord help us, help us all.Is he still walking the streets. LOL


----------

